# Flux DMCC Light vs. Rome 390 Boss



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, just signed up for this site, though I've been reading it for a while. I've been snowboarding for 10+ years now and I'm looking for some binding advice. I'm replacing my dedicated park setup (NS evo/Rome 390) with more of an all mountain freestyle slayer this year, and have decided on the Never Summer Proto CT. I'm unsure of what bindings to pair with this board. I loved my 390s because they were super comfortable, durable, and easy to adjust. They could've been a little more responsive, almost too flexible, but overall I can't really complain. I was set on getting another pair (bosses this time), when I discovered the all new DMCC Light. It appears to be the ultimate light weight high performance freestyle binding. I get the feeling they would be a little stiffer and more responsive than the 390s, but hopefully not too much so. I'd also like to know about the comfort/durability. Basically my question is, would the DMCC Light's be a good upgrade from the 390s? or would they be too stiff? or can you really not even compare them?


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

does no one have any experience with the dmcc lights?


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt there are a ton of people that own $360 bindings.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Working with Flux, I have some experience with the DMCC lights... and true... not a lot of people have yet  The DMCC lights are going to be a little stiffer than the 390s you have on your board. The DMCC lights are made out of a carbon infused glass fiber which makes them stiff and responsive. They are the lightest bindings out there right now and you can defiantly tell when your riding around. One medium bindings weighs about 25 ounces. It will have a different feel than your Romes, but I guess you have to try it to see that. Hopefully this helped you out?


----------



## Powderbrah (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it really worth it too you to spend 300+ on a binding that is a little more stiffer than the 390's. I mean if you have the money go for it.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

it's not the stiffness that makes it attractive, it's the weight. I was just worried they might be too stiff, though it doesn't sound like that's the case. They're about $100 more than the 390's and I hope to ride these 100+ days this season, so at less than $1 a day, I'd prefer the better binding as long as it's not too stiff or uncomfortable for some other reason.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Too stiff and uncomfortable wouldn't be a problem. One of the greatest things I think about Flux is that the fit and feel is different than other bindings. I guess you will never know if you never try...but Flux is worth it. I am sure others will agree. Hopefully you get to try them out so you can see what they are all about.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got them but being Oct I won't use them for another Month or two


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The DMCC Lights will be a bit stiffer but still have a slight amount of flex where you need it. The new Alpha base and Alpha Highback is noticeably lighter. They have dropped a lot of weight with the alpha set up. Will be rocking these myself this season. 

I would say it is worth the cash for sure but just go check them out in person and I am sure you will notice the differences right away.


----------

